# Legator Ninja Pro 300 (Josh Travis Signature)



## Orgalmer (Oct 4, 2013)

Yo, 

So I recently bought a Legator Ninja Pro 300 Signature as part of a merch pack. Haven't got it yet, but I was wondering if anyone on here was a fan of extended range guitars and possibly wanted some pics and a review? 

I find it impossible to find any Legator reviews and I don't know anyone in Melbourne (or Australia) who owns one at the moment, so I thought I'd do everyone a solid, and show you how they play and sound. I've also been meaning to do an NGD for my Carvin DC800, so maybe I'll do a double-whammy NGD 

Josh Travis Signature Ninja 300-PRO 9-String - website link for anyone who wants to take a peek. 

Kal.


----------



## Pyrocario (Oct 4, 2013)

Always do an NGD! ALWAYS!

How'd you go about getting the Carvin in Australia? Did you spend the $2500+ or grab one second hand cause I kind of want one but all the options seem so overpriced.


----------



## Orgalmer (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey Pryo,

I went through Pro Audio Supplies - Proudly Serving Australia's Musical Community Since 1982! and spoke to Rowan on the phone a couple of times regarding transit. In the end, It cost me about $2,550 including a fitted Carvin hardcase, overnight shipping and insurance.

Pro Audio Supplies - Carvin DC800 8-String Deep Emerald Green This isn't the one I got (mine is blue and has slightly different specs) but I reckon the price is fair considering what I got. If you can find one used I'd go for it.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 4, 2013)

Man, that's crazy that you bought that.  I was trying to talk my girlfriend into getting it for me. 

It's actually an awesome deal, the whole merch pack is a few hundred dollars cheaper than ordering the guitar from Legator. You should definitely post it when it shows up.


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 4, 2013)

Not a fan of the niner headstock, but curious as to whether it's actually a good guitar. Post an NGD! Josh is by far one of the nuttiest, nuttiest guitarists I've ever heard and has a style that goes right up my alley, so i'm supercurious to see what he's put his name on!


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Definitely looks nifty, a NGD would be good for future buyers.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks and (from the track they released) sounds amazing. Just can't get into that headstock though. Makes it look cheap, which is a shame!


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 5, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Looks and (from the track they released) sounds amazing.


Really?! I thought it sounded like Spaghetti. I am a sucker for low tunings and love the percussive attack of a low F string, but the tuining in that song takes away all the bite and aggressiveness of what I call a "guitar tone". Well, it fits the boring and biteless music, so...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 5, 2013)

shitsøn;3753899 said:


> Really?! I thought it sounded like Spaghetti. I am a sucker for low tunings and love the percussive attack of a low F string, but the tuining in that song takes away all the bite and aggressiveness of what I call a "guitar tone". Well, it fits the boring and biteless music, so...



here's a clip that bulb made in the same tuning:
https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/ibanez-tam-100-tosin-abasi-sig

I've delved in drop Db and D an octave below guitars myself, and it's pretty awesome once you find a good way to use those low notes that isn't gimmicky, but rather musical instead. I find myself not using the lowest notes quite that often in those tunings, because the higher notes are already so crushing.


----------



## patata (Oct 6, 2013)

Dissipate or on the same lines as GC and their sound is ....ing brutal.
I guess it comes down on how you use it.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 6, 2013)

shitsøn;3753899 said:


> Really?! I thought it sounded like Spaghetti. I am a sucker for low tunings and love the percussive attack of a low F string, but the tuining in that song takes away all the bite and aggressiveness of what I call a "guitar tone". Well, it fits the boring and biteless music, so...



Yeah, I love pretty much all of Josh's material, and that song definitely wasn't his best. Still expecting the rest of the EP to be solid, though.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 6, 2013)

Why does this thread exist?

GUYS I'M GONNA DO A NGD IN A WHILE


----------



## Orgalmer (Oct 7, 2013)

Unsure if Abandonist is butthurt because this isn't an NGD... or just doesn't care anyway.

Regardless, I always found Josh's sound on Danza IIII and GC I and GC II to be quite floppy, but it works for how he plays. Danza III had a much tighter sound but he was playing in drop E on that record to my knowledge. Maybe that was him testing the waters, I don't know.

Compared to the other headstocks of Legator this one is probably my favourite. I'm a bit concerned about the overall quality, but I'm going to hold on to my prejudice until I've got it in my hands and can test it out. I figure seeing as it has a killswitch and EMG 909x's it's going to be of a higher quality than an Agile 9. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 7, 2013)

Danza III and IV were both EBEBEF#BE, (lo-hi) with an added extra low B in Danza IV where applicable. As I said, nutty. Glass Cloud was in FCGCFGAE (iirc) and DADA-something something.


----------



## Orgalmer (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh, sweet Roland. I saw an interview with Josh regarding Danza IIII and he mentioned it was a custom tuning in FCGCFGBE. Maybe I'm just tripping and he was talking about GC but I'm pretty sure he was talking about Danza IIII.


----------



## Koloss85 (Oct 7, 2013)

....so where's the NGD? Its been a few days and tho maybe not enough time to really dig into the new instrument; thats enough time to atleast snap acouple pics and form a few thoughts on it. Im not trying to be a dick. I'm just a huge travis fan and telling us about your new travis signature 9 is like bragging about how big your gf's tits are but not having the decency to share and text us a few pics and tell me how they performed after a test drive. Come on now.
From what I've seen, the price on these arent too bad. Id be interested in the 8 banger version of his sig but that new m80m is calling my name.


----------



## straightshreddd (Oct 7, 2013)

Koloss85 said:


> telling us about your new travis signature 9 is like bragging about how big your gf's tits are but not having the decency to share and text us a few pics and tell me how they performed after a test drive. Come on now.



 hahahah 

+rep


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2013)

Roland777 said:


> Danza III and IV were both EBEBEF#BE, (lo-hi) with an added extra low B in Danza IV where applicable. As I said, nutty. Glass Cloud was in FCGCFGBE (iirc) and DADA-something something.



I believe GC was in both that crazy E tuning and some tuning in D as well, they definitely went lower than F.


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 7, 2013)

Rick said:


> I believe GC was in both that crazy E tuning and some tuning in D as well, they definitely went lower than F.



Yeah, hence the "DADA-something something". Their bassist dropped both of their tunings on "The Royal Thousand" a little while back, I just can't remember the other strings apart from the bottom four. Don't know what the 9-string on "Trapped like rats" is tuned to either! What Josh has used in the past is what I mentioned beforehand, tho! 

Also, might have been wrong about the F-tuning on "The Royal Thousand", could have been FCGCFGAE. 

Josh is ....ing weird in that regard, hahaha


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 7, 2013)

to be fair, abandonist gets butthurt over everything


----------



## Philligan (Oct 7, 2013)

Koloss85 said:


> ....so where's the NGD? Its been a few days and tho maybe not enough time to really dig into the new instrument; thats enough time to atleast snap acouple pics and form a few thoughts on it. Im not trying to be a dick. I'm just a huge travis fan and telling us about your new travis signature 9 is like bragging about how big your gf's tits are but not having the decency to share and text us a few pics and tell me how they performed after a test drive. Come on now.
> From what I've seen, the price on these arent too bad. Id be interested in the 8 banger version of his sig but that new m80m is calling my name.



Because he has to wait for the EP to ship out - the only merch pack with a production 9 string I'm aware of is Glass Cloud's new EP, which doesn't ship til the 15th.



Roland777 said:


> Yeah, hence the "DADA-something something". Their bassist dropped both of their tunings on "The Royal Thousand" a little while back, I just can't remember the other strings apart from the bottom four. Don't know what the 9-string on "Trapped like rats" is tuned to either! What Josh has used in the past is what I mentioned beforehand, tho!
> 
> Also, might have been wrong about the F-tuning on "The Royal Thousand", could have been FCGCFGAE.
> 
> Josh is ....ing weird in that regard, hahaha



I wondered what he was doing on songs like If He Dies, He Dies. I wasn't sure if it was a 9 string or detuned 8, and saw the 8 in the video. I'd love a list of all this tunings.

You're right about the F tuning, Rick. He mentions it in that lesson video on youtube, and I remember being confused at the higher F, G, and A strings in a row, which makes no sense at all haha.

I don't know how he keeps all the chord shapes and intervals straight.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 7, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> to be fair, abandonist gets butthurt over everything



I'm just generally grumpy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I'm just generally grumpy.



This is true.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 7, 2013)

He uses FCGCFGAE on The Royal Thousand. At least for "She Is Well...", because he explains it in the playthrough/lesson video.


----------



## Orgalmer (Oct 7, 2013)

hey guys, as Philligan said, I have to wait until the 15th before the guitar ships out as a pre-order. I'm just as excited as you guys are, believe me as soon as I get this baby I'll be posting pics, and then at the next opportunity I'll do an NGD. I'll post an NGD for my Carvin tomorrow actually, to tide you over


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 7, 2013)

Headstock is suspect but I'd try it out to see if I'd gel with 9 strings.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 8, 2013)

Dammit. If only you were local, I'd ask to try it out.


----------



## Orgalmer (Oct 8, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Dammit. If only you were local, I'd ask to try it out.



Well, I'll do what I can to give a detailed review in that case


----------



## Orgalmer (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey guys!

So it's been a while since I've had any tangible updates for this guitar. It turns out that Legator are shipping this separately and last week I got the rest of the preorder bundle which was a bit odd. After chasing them I finally got a progress shot of the guitar, awaiting it's EMG 909X implants:







They also said they were throwing in a hardcase along with the shipment which wasn't part of the bundle. Seeing as it's travelling overseas this doesn't surprise me.

Judging by the picture everything looks pretty good, jeebus the neck is huge though!

Once I get my hands on this I'll post more pics


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 7, 2013)

"Erotic" comes to mind.


----------



## codycarter (Nov 7, 2013)

I will definitely be looking out for your ngd review, I need a reason to like these guys


----------



## Philligan (Nov 12, 2013)

That looks huge, and it's crazy that they're building it to order. The top looks nice and even and suits the vibe of the guitar. 

This is a little late, but with that talk of the extra low B on Danza IV where applicable, does that mean he used his S7 9 for some stuff? I'm specifically thinking of the instrumental.


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 12, 2013)

That neck looks like it is a lot bigger than my Agile 9 string neck, but it could just be the angle of the shot or something. I'm excited to see your NGD post though!


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2013)

Philligan said:


> That looks huge, and it's crazy that they're building it to order. The top looks nice and even and suits the vibe of the guitar.
> 
> This is a little late, but with that talk of the extra low B on Danza IV where applicable, does that mean he used his S7 9 for some stuff? I'm specifically thinking of the instrumental.



I could be wrong but I don't think he got a 9 until after D IIII was finished. Like I said, I could be wrong.


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 12, 2013)

He had shots of a niner headstock - probably the S7 - float around the web, along with an uploaded ninestring test clip on his own soundcloud, around the release of Danza IIII. "Death eater" and "paul bunyan" both went down to a sub-octave B, so I'm assuming he had a ninestring on the album tuned BEBEBEF#BE.


----------



## Orgalmer (Nov 12, 2013)

Philligan said:


> That looks huge, and it's crazy that they're building it to order. The top looks nice and even and suits the vibe of the guitar.
> 
> This is a little late, but with that talk of the extra low B on Danza IV where applicable, does that mean he used his S7 9 for some stuff? I'm specifically thinking of the instrumental.



It's hard to say as there are no studio vids of him playing any of those nine string sections. Seeing as he's played Agile guitars before I would have assumed it was an Agile 9... but I honestly don't know. I'm also unsure if he used this or another nine string in drop A for Glass Cloud's "Perfect War Forever" which is absolutely insane by the way. I've seen pictures of him with a custom-built nine string in drop A from a random luthier on Instagram of all things, and I would have assumed he used the Legator but yeah, I'm not certain about that.

Still waiting on this guitar though  I'm hoping this week or next I get it and can post some audio/video for you guys along with a ton of pics


----------



## Philligan (Nov 13, 2013)

Orgalmer said:


> It's hard to say as there are no studio vids of him playing any of those nine string sections. Seeing as he's played Agile guitars before I would have assumed it was an Agile 9... but I honestly don't know. I'm also unsure if he used this or another nine string in drop A for Glass Cloud's "Perfect War Forever" which is absolutely insane by the way. I've seen pictures of him with a custom-built nine string in drop A from a random luthier on Instagram of all things, and I would have assumed he used the Legator but yeah, I'm not certain about that.
> 
> Still waiting on this guitar though  I'm hoping this week or next I get it and can post some audio/video for you guys along with a ton of pics



I'm pretty sure he got the Legator 9s in time for PWF, because they'd been posting on Facebook about making them months ago. He definitely got a prototype S7 9 string that I'm pretty sure had 808s squeezed into it, and I know they made him a real custom/sig 9, but it was right around then that he dropped them.

I mostly just have an unhealthy obsession with knowing what tunings he uses. 

Definitely looking forward to seeing how you like it man.


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2013)

His Agile(s) were 8 strings, he got his Legator 9 to do PWF, and he got that custom luthier 9 on this tour they're on right now.


----------



## Galius (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Philligan (Nov 13, 2013)

Every time I hear him talk I'm surprised by how high his voice is. 

edit:

FCGCFGAE

DADADEAD (Danza tuning down a step)

9 string: A D A D C C G Ab E


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 13, 2013)

The man has clearly blown a gasket. 

While I did enjoy PWF, I find it sad that he's moving further and further away from his solo stuff as it was displayed on his SoundCloud. That was some of the best shit I've ever heard in terms of progressive metal.


----------



## Philligan (Nov 13, 2013)

Roland777 said:


> The man has clearly blown a gasket.
> 
> While I did enjoy PWF, I find it sad that he's moving further and further away from his solo stuff as it was displayed on his SoundCloud. That was some of the best shit I've ever heard in terms of progressive metal.



I agree. I didn't have trouble finding parts I liked on PWF, but parts of it definitely made me think of bands like Emmure - especially hearing what he can do with a 9 on his own.  I heard that SoundCloud clip and thought it was awesome, and was expecting more of that on the EP, instead of a mix of low chugs and single note stuff.

He's a really nice guy and I hate to say it, but that whole video pretty much sounded like an ad, too. I know that's how it works, and these guys are working really hard for a tiny amount of money, but it still bums me out.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 16, 2013)

Philligan said:


> I agree. I didn't have trouble finding parts I liked on PWF, but parts of it definitely made me think of bands like Emmure - especially hearing what he can do with a 9 on his own.  I heard that SoundCloud clip and thought it was awesome, and was expecting more of that on the EP, instead of a mix of low chugs and single note stuff.
> 
> He's a really nice guy and I hate to say it, but that whole video pretty much sounded like an ad, too. I know that's how it works, and these guys are working really hard for a tiny amount of money, but it still bums me out.



Josh REALLY loves the gear he loves. Like I talked to him (in person) and I asked him bluntly about his gear and what he uses and why. Got to play his Legator 8 and I had to agree, it felt like it should cost more. It felt like a 2k guitar EASY. And he loves EMG and has loved them for some time. He used a Blackout in his Warhammer S7 because he got a better artist deal, but decided he didn't like the sound.


----------



## Orgalmer (Nov 17, 2013)

Interesting, I saw that custom luthier 9 he got and was blown away. That thing is gonna sound insane.

I actually quite liked PWF compared to The Royal Thousand. I feel like it's got less layering going on and is more straightforward - I'm a fan of lots of layers but with one guitarist that's hard to replicate live. Plus it's way less processed which is a nice change. I've never heard his stuff on Soundcloud so that's exactly what I'm gonna listen to tonight.

I was thinking of swapping out the EMG 909x pickups and getting a custom set made from this place in Melbourne, apparently they're better than anything you can buy at current. A couple of guys in bands I know swear by them. Hopefully I'll get the axe this week and can show you guys how it sounds/looks/plays!


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 17, 2013)

Orgalmer said:


> I've never heard his stuff on Soundcloud so that's exactly what I'm gonna listen to tonight.



joshtravis's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world

Linking for everyone's sake. The ambient parts are incredible - the contrast enhances the extremes between hard and heavy on one end, and beautiful soundscapes on the other.


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 18, 2013)

Where are the pictures of the custom 9 he had built by the luthier (and which luthier was it?)

sorry to kinda highjack this thread with other josh related stuff but I figure since the legator isnt there for you to show off yet we can just chit chat about josh gear 

ps:Legator stuff is kinda growing on me, interested to see the review when it arrives! (looks great so far!)


----------



## Orgalmer (Nov 18, 2013)

Nah man it's all good! I found pictures of the guitar on Instagram but I honestly can't tell you much more than that. If I find it I'll link it in here.

I got a reply back from Legator today... they still haven't shipped the guitar. It's over a week since they said they would install the electronics and give me a tracking number. Is it just me, or is this taking forever? The ship date for this stuff was supposed to be the 15th October


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 18, 2013)

I got to see Glass Cloud with the Chariot the other day.

The 9-string songs sounded like they were playing two basses. There was no bite to the tone, just a somewhat indestinctive low end rumble. It definitely had very little of what I subjectively consider a "guitar tone". The 8-string songs definitely sounded better.

His guitars looked pretty solid from the distance. Funny, because the day after I went to see Bleeding Through and their guitarist Scott showed me some of the Legators that Oceano were playing. These looked much cheaper... Josh's Legators seem to be higher end models.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 18, 2013)

downburst82 said:


> Where are the pictures of the custom 9 he had built by the luthier (and which luthier was it?)
> 
> sorry to kinda highjack this thread with other josh related stuff but I figure since the legator isnt there for you to show off yet we can just chit chat about josh gear
> 
> ps:Legator stuff is kinda growing on me, interested to see the review when it arrives! (looks great so far!)



Shannon Cotton, a Philadelphian local, and a great guy 







Side note: It's also (SOMEHOW) the LIGHTEST guitar I've ever played.

Shannon's a wizard.


----------



## Orgalmer (Nov 18, 2013)

I've seen quite a few vids of The Chariot and Glass Cloud, it looks tasty. I wish they would come over to Australia and party with us!


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey guys,

For those who remember I've been waiting on this nine string for a while now. What's it been, three months?

Well, I still haven't got it! Since Legator last contacted me on the 19th Nov I've heard nothing, until two days ago. Credit where it's due, Adam has been really helpful through this whole process, but they're still no closer to sending me the guitar.

Apparently, it's ready to go but they're unsure how to send it over to me. So I guess they didn't expect anyone from overseas to buy this maybe? I'm picking I'll have to fork out more money to get it over here any time soon but we shall see.

Hopefully I'll have this by the end of the month and can post an NGD. Can't wait!


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 5, 2014)

Annoying as shit. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jan 5, 2014)

They should have had that figured out? I mean, didn't they see or look at the invoice?


----------



## The Scenic View (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, that would be absurd of them to make you pay for shipping. What is this, ebay?


----------



## Svava (Jan 5, 2014)

If people took their time to do their job right 100% of the time we'd live in a much better world I'll tell you that.

They should definitely give you free shipping - it's their fault for not letting you know off the bat about the shipping fee.


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 5, 2014)

I did actually pay shipping - something like $120AUD. Apparently that wasn't enough.

I think some of the issues came from the merch company who did the order, as they didn't send the entire merch pack together - they just kind of let me know the guitar would be coming "sometime" after I received my poster and CD, and no guitar!

I'm kind of shaking my head right now, but what other options do I have?


----------



## underthecurve (Jan 6, 2014)

Whoever is in charge of Shipping/customer service/whatever is pretty daft. I understand they're a new company but it seems like they're making silly mistakes. My buddy also picked up one of these as part of the merch package. They ended up shipping his guitar to the other guy who was part of the merch deal. So, some guy ended up with two guitars, and my buddy had to wait until that guy shipped one of them to him. Total clusterf*ck. The guitar itself wasn't too bad, but the guys seemed like amateurs.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jan 6, 2014)

Orgalmer said:


> I'm kind of shaking my head right now, but what other options do I have?



Well, the ERG community is kind of limited, so you are doing one thing right by making a post about it on here. I'm not from Australia so I can't quite give much more. If it was me, I would start by asking to have that shipping cost refunded.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow - that's that's frustrating as hell. 

Can't he pick up the phone and speak with some other guitar makers and ask them what they do? 

I think it's very unfair to be putting the whole cost of shipping back to you at the last possible moment and feels vaguely akin to a blackmail tactic. 

Lack of planning on their part should not constitute a reason for a big, surprise price increase for their customer. 

Some of these companies seem not to understand the value and importance of looking after the customer and delivering on what they promise. How can this ever be considered a good move for a business (particularly in the age of the internet)? 

I don't get it. 

I hope they come to their senses and you get your guitar.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Jan 6, 2014)

Hope this gets sorted soon, I'm curious to see this guitar (and how it compares to Agile 930 models.)


----------



## abandonist (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd get in touch with the band. 

No way they'd be pleased.


----------



## Watty (Jan 6, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I'd get in touch with the band.
> 
> No way they'd be pleased.



Not that he shouldn't and not that it isn't a good thought, but what is that going to accomplish? I doubt the band is in any position to either:

1) Pay part of any remaining balance for the customer.
2) Put any real pressure on Legator to do anything.

Shitty situation man, here's hoping it gets resolved.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm sure that contributing the top pick to their preorder would get them at least interested in making sure it gets right. I mean, it's dude's sig guitar. I know I'd at least toss an email.


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd love to send GC an E-mail in the hopes that Josh would respond, but realistically the band had zero involvement in my transaction. If anything I should probably contact Merchnow first, to let them know I'm still having issues. They probably think this has been resolved last year.



underthecurve said:


> The guitar itself wasn't too bad, but the guys seemed like amateurs.



Out of curiosity how is the guitar? I was expecting it to be on par with Agile quality but am crossing my fingers for something a bit more special.


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I'd get in touch with the band.
> 
> No way they'd be pleased.



That would accomplish absolutely nothing. That would be like complaining to the bat boy that you don't like the prices of baseball tickets.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 7, 2014)

That would make the band dicks.

If someone preordered something from my band for over a thousand dollars you can be damn sure I'd make them happy. Shit, when Deathwish was starting up Jacob would trade emails making sure things were shipped out properly.

I'm not saying they should take up arms, but it's not unreasonable that they'd help him out.


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd make sure to take care of someone who bought an expensive merch item from my band for sure. Then again, the way I run the band I'd be doing all of that myself anyway.

I sent an E-mail off to the merch company and they said they'd also look into this. I asked if I could possibly receive this by the end of this month or next... would be nice to know a timeframe at the very least.

*crossing fingers*


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 8, 2014)

Completely off-topic, but it has taken me several days to read your username properly.

Ever since this thread popped up, I have been misreading it as *Oralgamer* and wondering what the hell that was supposed to mean. 

Sorry. 

We now resume our scheduled programming.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 8, 2014)

abandonist said:


> That would make the band dicks.
> 
> If someone preordered something from my band for over a thousand dollars you can be damn sure I'd make them happy. Shit, when Deathwish was starting up Jacob would trade emails making sure things were shipped out properly.
> 
> I'm not saying they should take up arms, but it's not unreasonable that they'd help him out.


This.

100% this seriously.

From what I've heard Josh is a super nice guy and I don't believe he would want this kind of thing on his band's track record.


----------



## underthecurve (Jan 8, 2014)

Orgalmer said:


> Out of curiosity how is the guitar? I was expecting it to be on par with Agile quality but am crossing my fingers for something a bit more special.



I'd say definitely better than an agile, but I'm not the hugest fan of agile. The body felt smaller than both the agile 8's I've played. The finish was a little different, but I think it's supposed to be that way. matte, a little faded. In the end it was pretty decent package and good value for the money, but 9 strings are just too much for me.


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 8, 2014)

> Ever since this thread popped up, I have been misreading it as Oralgamer and wondering what the hell that was supposed to mean.



Haha! Oral Gamer is not a bad handle at all. Maybe a name change is in order?



> This.
> 
> 100% this seriously.
> 
> From what I've heard Josh is a super nice guy and I don't believe he would want this kind of thing on his band's track record.



Well, maybe I'll try to find a way to contact them as well. I'll have a look when I get home, if I do manage to get in touch with them, there will be three different groups following up on this axe.



> I'd say definitely better than an agile, but I'm not the hugest fan of agile. The body felt smaller than both the agile 8's I've played. The finish was a little different, but I think it's supposed to be that way. matte, a little faded. In the end it was pretty decent package and good value for the money, but 9 strings are just too much for me.



That's awesome to hear man, I know that TAS and GC use Legator but honestly, reading some of the earlier forums on Legator here and the complete non-existence of reviews (there's maybe one or two on Youtube) made me a bit unsure about the purchase, but my justification was that if the guitar was no good, I'd still keep it around just because Josh Travis, ermagherrd.

Oh yeah, and still no reply since I last posted.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 8, 2014)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> This.
> 
> 100% this seriously.
> 
> From what I've heard Josh is a super nice guy and I don't believe he would want this kind of thing on his band's track record.



Yea. Josh is the nicest guy I've ever met (maybe along with Townsend) and he really cares for his fans.

If you contact him, he might talk to his guys at Legator. I imagine he has some sway, as he's essentially their biggest name (which is a weird thought) and they advertise him like MAD.


----------



## ZachK (Jan 8, 2014)

jeleopard said:


> Yea. Josh is the nicest guy I've ever met (maybe along with Townsend) and he really cares for his fans.
> 
> If you contact him, he might talk to his guys at Legator. I imagine he has some sway, as he's essentially their biggest name (which is a weird thought) and they advertise him like MAD.



To be fair, Jon Donais (Anthrax/Shadows Fall) and Greg Tribett (Mudvayne/Hellyeah) are probably their biggest names. 

On Topic: Sucks you don't have the guitar yet dude. Why exactly can't they ship it to Aus? My quick skim of the thread didn't reveal this tome, but perhaps I just missed it.


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 8, 2014)

> To be fair, Jon Donais (Anthrax/Shadows Fall) and Greg Tribett (Mudvayne/Hellyeah) are probably their biggest names.
> 
> On Topic: Sucks you don't have the guitar yet dude. Why exactly can't they ship it to Aus? My quick skim of the thread didn't reveal this tome, but perhaps I just missed it.



You're absolutely right about Anthrax/Mudvayne, but it doesn't really mean much to me. If this was me spending a lot of money on a guitar I'd be more careful. This was definitely an impulse buy and I'm not so fussed about the outcome 

Legator advised that when I paid my shipping (about $120AUD) that was nowhere near enough to cover shipping the guitar to me. This also would have covered some of the merch pack that was sent ahead of the guitar too.
They are saying that if they send it the way they had intended, they would make a loss on the guitar.
My contact at Legator actually came over to AU recently and said he tried to bring the guitar with him but apparently they wouldn't let him take it over, so now they're looking at possible alternative methods to get it to me.

I get the feeling maybe I should be a bit mad about this, but I'm not. I'm pretty easygoing so I'll just see what happens. I just want to point out that I'm not bashing Legator at all, they have been really helpful despite the issues we've had, I would just really like this guitar, like, now.


----------



## jwade (Jan 9, 2014)

Shipping would seriously be high enough that they'd LOSE money? I find that highly improbable, unless the guitar was accidentally made of solid ebony or something.


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey, if they decided to put diamond inlays on it, that's their problem, right?

I don't know. I definitely WTF'd out loud when I read that part of the E-mail though.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 9, 2014)

Did you order it with diamond inlays? No? Then it's their problem and hell no it's not okay, especially after the crap you've already been put through


----------



## underthecurve (Jan 9, 2014)

So I think the issue with this is the Australian import duty? That the value of the guitar is >$1000 makes it subject to certain taxes. As far as them loosing money, I see where that could be the case. Not sure what the profit margin on these are, but they are discounted as part of the merch pack as it was. Shipping+Import taxes could be above whatever that reduced profit margin would be....

BUT that being said, they sold you this guitar, you paid your money, and they need to make this right. If they need to eat the cost of import, so be it. I hope this thread gets more attention. Legator is a new company with a halfway decent product, but they are really dropping the ball on this, and it's going to bite them.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 9, 2014)

ZachK said:


> To be fair, Jon Donais (Anthrax/Shadows Fall) and Greg Tribett (Mudvayne/Hellyeah) are probably their biggest names.



Potentially, but I see at least twice as many advertisements about Josh than anyone else (combined, almost!)


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 9, 2014)

The price they charged you for shipping wasn't enough to cover shipping? That sounds like their problem, not yours.


----------



## jjcor (Jan 9, 2014)

This sucks man! Not a great way for them to start off their company. Seems like things were a little shaky to begin with already. Hope you get this resolved soon and they don't put you on the back burner since you aren't too pissed about it.


----------



## ZachK (Jan 9, 2014)

jeleopard said:


> Potentially, but I see at least twice as many advertisements about Josh than anyone else (combined, almost!)



Fair enough, I guess he does play for a market most of the artist roster they have don't. Gotta sell those obscure guitars, they do market him pretty well though


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 9, 2014)

> So I think the issue with this is the Australian import duty?



That makes a lot of sense. Once I have a response from the merch company or Legator I'll update this again. Hopefully with good news this time!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 10, 2014)

Nope - import duty would be charged to the receiver by customs on arrival of the goods. The seller/sender would have no part in this transaction. However, if this guitar is USA made, it may not* be subject to import duty under the FTA. If not made in the US, then import duty is charged on items costing more than $1000AUD.

* this is my understanding and may not be the factual truth


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys, hopefully a final update before I get this guitar.

After a bit of back and forth between Legator and the merch company, it seems I'll be getting this guitar next month at some point. Apparently they're going to send it off before the end of this month, so fingers crossed I guess!


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 22, 2014)

Shipping so high that they are losing profit? Ask them if they've ever heard of overhead. 

Great sign from a new company if they can't even make their own balance sheet


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 22, 2014)

/\
Yup

I really hope you get the guitar and that it's all you hope for. I'm always skeptical of these newer smaller companies to begin with but I always hope they'll pull through.


----------



## Orgalmer (Feb 13, 2014)

Well after lots of delays, this Wednesday I received the guitar with zero damage!

At the moment I only have terrible phone pics, but over the weekend will be doing an NGD with lots of pics and possibly some sound clips!


----------



## abandonist (Feb 13, 2014)

Good to hear you got it resolved!


----------



## downburst82 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sweet that it arrived safe and sound!

Any chance to take pics yet?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 18, 2014)

downburst82 said:


> Any chance to take pics yet?


This. I've been quietly following this thread in hopes of eventually seeing pictures. Man were my hopes smashed multiple times 

But seriously, I'm really interested in seeing how legator models are, I've been looking at them quite a bit and am praying for some baritone 6er releases from them after watching this video and seeing their approach to the guitar market

Quite a big promise for what you're paying..


----------



## Shawn (Feb 22, 2014)

His guitars are pretty cool from what I saw in some vids.....Josh Travis has some interesting tunings and he pulls off some pretty cool stuff. While I like the idea, I don't think I'd ever tune my guitars the way he does but to each his own, must be pretty interesting to write.


----------



## Orgalmer (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

I actually did take photos, but the freakin' camera died straight away afterwards, and naturally, I don't have my charger cable with me at home.

I've actually written out most of the NGD already I'm just waiting for the pics. I'll probably just make do with shitty phone pics and/or my GoPro.

Sorry for taking so long guys


----------



## Orgalmer (Feb 24, 2014)

NGD is up guys, mods can delete this if they like.


----------

